# Soak your cutting board?



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

I recently heard of folks soaking their cutting boards in mineral oil. They let it sit in a shallow pan of oil for a couple of hours, then turn it over. 
Seems to me, this might weaken the glue. Anyone in the know?


----------



## Vin55 (Dec 18, 2008)

Never heard of soaking one in mineral oil, but rubbing it in every so often. :thumbsup:


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

I've often thought of doing this but have never actually done it. The idea does seem logical as the whole purpose is to saturate the wood with the oil. I'll be looking forward to the responses.


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

I soak every cutting board/ butcher block I make in minerol oil overnight. I hate putting several coats of oil on the boards to get them seasoned. It may not be the most proper way of applying minerol oil but out of the last 15-20 blocks I've done this to, I have yet to have any problems. As far as the glue becomming weak, I use titebond 3 on all my blocks and there's not much out there that can weaken that stuff. Just make sure the glue is dry before doing this.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I've never heard of soaking the board. I put repeated coats of mineral oil on the board and let it soak in.
Ken


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

I don't soak them, but I will heat the mineral oil on my woodstove and slowly add some shavings of paraffin wax (about 10% wax). Once the wax has melted, I'll put on several coats, rubbing it in between.

It makes the finish a little more durable than oil alone and always looks great.

Rob


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

rocklobster said:


> I don't soak them, but I will heat the mineral oil on my woodstove and slowly add some shavings of paraffin wax (about 10% wax). Once the wax has melted, I'll put on several coats, rubbing it in between.
> 
> It makes the finish a little more durable than oil alone and always looks great.
> 
> Rob


Great tip Rob!! I'll keep that in mind for the next one that I make.
Ken


----------



## ~WoodChuck~ (Jan 17, 2009)

you need to rub in the mineral oil in the wood . This will be absorbed by the wood keeping it moist. The mineral oil will repel water and other liquids keeping bacteria and foul smells out. then a rub down with beeswax to seal up the pores. also like mentioned before a mix of melted beeswax or parafin wax with the oil works well


----------

